# "Beautiful People Only"



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how you should "handle" it, all I know is I'd be more inclined to befriend less attractive people - probably just to make myself feel better though lol, which isnt really very nice either I guess


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Today in my speech class we discussing the topic of friendship. A lot of topics came up and people were saying stuff like, "I'll be honest. If someone's not good-looking, I probably won't be as friendly/close with them."
> 
> It was surprising to me. People were agreeing and everything. I don't know if this has to do with it, but my class is full of people who just got out of high school. Everyone's good looking and has that LA vibe. We have a guy who looks like a tall, jacked Bruno Mars, a guy who looks like a Latino Justin Bieber, girls who look like Carly Rae Jepsen, etc.
> 
> This just kind of reinforced my feelings about how everybody and everything today is driven by looks, glamor, and glitter. How should I handle/deal with this?


Omg what kind of people are they? I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at them for a second. What morons :no Honestly these are the options I would go with:


Film them saying it and publish it online. Like everywhere. Email it to college admissions officers and ask them if these are really the types of people they want in a pro-diversty/God-fearing/what have you campus (if you go to a CC, most are probably transfer students. You'd be making more room for the decent human beings).
Ignore them and remember that they suck at life. Boring, but always a winner.
Ask them if they'd even be missed if the whole world went blind tomorrow.
Call them out on it and tell them that people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Punch them all.
Have faith in karma. I don't, so opt for #5.
I can't believe you have to go to school with these morons.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

niacin said:


> Omg what kind of people are they? I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at them for a second. What morons :no Honestly these are the options I would go with:
> 
> 
> Film them saying it and publish it online. Like everywhere. Email it to college admissions officers and ask them if these are really the types of people they want in a pro-diversty/God-fearing/what have you campus (if you go to a CC, most are probably transfer students. You'd be making more room for the decent human beings).
> ...


1. Engage in #5 to such an extent that they'll never be beautiful again. 
2. Repeat the questioning. 
3. Note the differences and conduct a statistical study.
4. ???
5. Profit

In all seriousness, though, what idiots. To decide who you make friends with based on their physical appearance is idiotic. You're better off not making friends with someone who would do that anyway, so they're not worth worrying about.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

SMFH People in this world are so stupid. I get random insults everywhere I go. "Why did that ugly girl do that?" She's too ugly for blah blah blah." I'm just like seriously?? I'm just walking past you and that comment just had to be valid? People are so annoying sweetheart. People are always going to be jerks whenever it comes to flaws. EVEN when they are not even good looking themselves. I have seen so many obviously ugly looking people bash other people on their physical appearance. It's not only good looking people or average looking people who do this. I have seen ugly people bash on someone who is like better looking than them. That's the way how the world is. It's going to continue until the day we die. There's really nothing we can do about it but to ignore it or laugh it off. Do we really need to stress over the stupid words that come out of people's mouths or even their actions??? No. I've actually had a guy reject me right to my face but when he saw a hot profile picture of myself, he tried to get something out of me and was even being friendly and acting like I mattered to him. It was really insulting and I did not do anything about it but ignored him. Yeah. The world sucks but I have learned to be accepting and confident with my face even when I am aware of the fact that I do not have a face as perfect and flawless as other girls. I just want to be myself and live my life to the fullest. I only have one life to live. I don't want it to be wasted by people who will dislike me especially for stupid reasons. Seriously and I refuse to wear makeup and get all dolled up so I won't get rude remarks. Nope. I don't care what people think about me and I am happy of the fact that I am confident enough to go out of the house looking like I just rolled out of bed. I'm not one of those girls who spent like hours getting ready. That's fine with me.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> SMFH People in this world are so stupid. I get random insults everywhere I go. "Why did that ugly girl do that?" She's too ugly for blah blah blah." I'm just like seriously?? I'm just walking past you and that comment just had to be valid? People are so annoying sweetheart. People are always going to be jerks whenever it comes to flaws. EVEN when they are not even good looking themselves. I have seen so many obviously ugly looking people bash other people on their physical appearance. It's not only good looking people or average looking people who do this. I have seen ugly people bash on someone who is like better looking than them. That's the way how the world is. It's gong to continue until the day we die. There's really nothing we can do about it but to ignore it or laugh it off. Do we really need to stress over the stupid words that come out of people's mouths or even their actions??? No. I've actually had a guy reject me right to my face but when he saw a hot profile picture of myself, he tried to get something out of me and was even being friendly and acting like I mattered to him. It was really insulting and I did not do anything about it but ignored him. Yeah. The world sucks but I have learned to be accepting and confident with my face even when I am aware of the fact that I do not have a face as perfect and flawless as other girls. I just want to be myself and live my life to the fullest. I only have one life to live. I don't want it to be wasted by people who will dislike me especially for stupid reasons. Seriously and I refuse to wear makeup and get all dolled up so I won't get rude remarks. Nope. I don't care what people think about me and I am happy of the fact that I am confident enough to go out of the house looking like I just rolled out of bed. I'm not one of those girls who spent like hours getting ready. That's fine with me.


1. Hug
2. You're awesome
3. I have a lot of respect for you


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

And I thought I had it bad.. my thoughts are with you man :squeeze


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

You can't blame people. It's just nature. They don't even choose that, its just what their body makes them do.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Not many people feel that way, so try not to worry about it.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say half the people that say otherwise lie.. it's a simple truth that looks buy you credability, respect and friends  But I know plenty of very beautiful people who don't djudge people on their looks, they are just lucky. Others, have trained their whole life and that can buy you some serious beauty, youd be amazed what some years of constant physical exercise can do to your looks. I've seen the quite ugly become the irresistible. It's like tits, I mean, you could try to say that tits don't matter, and in the end they don't, but I promise you big tits buys you lots of goodwill among the men, it's just nature.

I suggest you read "the selfish gene", it's going to clear up a lot of confusion, about life in general.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd rather not be friends with people who are super attractive because it gives me insecurities tbh.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I see some denial going on in here... It's the way of the world. If you _truly_ don't behave similar to this guy's classmates, then _you_ are the exception... 'cause _they_ are the _rule_.

As for dealing with it, there are a few options..
- Play ball and make yourself attractive (if this is possible)..
- Opt not to care about these kinds of people, and befriend whoever you want..
- Shut yourself out from the world.. (my favourite option!)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It's sad but very true!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

pudderkiz said:


> I would say half the people that say otherwise lie.. it's a simple truth that looks buy you credability, respect and friends  But I know plenty of very beautiful people who don't djudge people on their looks, they are just lucky. Others, have trained their whole life and that can buy you some serious beauty, youd be amazed what some years of constant physical exercise can do to your looks. I've seen the quite ugly become the irresistible. It's like tits, I mean, you could try to say that tits don't matter, and in the end they don't, but I promise you big tits buys you lots of goodwill among the men, it's just nature.
> 
> I suggest you read "the selfish gene", it's going to clear up a lot of confusion, about life in general.


What does it clear up exactly? i aint reading it, and would like to know


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I see some denial going on in here... It's the way of the world. If you _truly_ don't behave similar to this guy's classmates, then _you_ are the exception... 'cause _they_ are the _rule_.
> 
> As for dealing with it, there are a few options..
> - Play ball and make yourself attractive (if this is possible)..
> ...


Agreed. Too many stupidity on this earth. It feels so great whenever I isolate myself. No joke. I actually get the chance to relax. Even better when I'm all by myself.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

That is horrible but people should care somewhat about their appearance.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm surprised at the guilt free candour displayed by the classmates. Things seem to be taken to a new degree these days if their behaviour in this class really indicates their choices and priorities. But sadly, it is just that, just a question of degree...it has always been that way, people are judged based on a lot of things and how you exercise your moral agency is at the bottom of the list. Ranking is a big part of 'friendships'. 

Doesn't this prove that this world is ultimately not worth keeping? It seems that the only experiences that have value are the ones that have to do with pleasant illusions and the rest is totally unimportant except to those who are forced to struggle with it. Why keep anything at all...why not just destroy the world and/or recreate it so its a few elite beautiful people in a porn movie with lots of opulence? It seems if you stay honest and take this to its logical conclusion that that is where you'd end up. And sadly, it might just be the inescapable reality. Maybe I and other excluded people should be euthanized for everyone's benefit, including ours.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't care what a person looks like if I'm just seeking friends. I would be embarrassed if they had a foul body odor but if they're just not the best looking person I will still be friends with them.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, the fact that you won't befriend ugly people just makes you a manipulative scumbag trying to climb up the social ladder. You won't achieve respect this way, but looks are important, whether you want to admit it or not, its on a subconscious level, for others it might be more of a choice. 

To be frank, I have a hard time distinguishing who looks good and who don't among my own sex (male), so I never stop to think about it. There are some people I view as more beautiful then others, but it's mostly based on their personality, I guess it has more to do with respect then actual looks. I've met the fugliest men with the smoothest of ladies, beauty is definetly preception. 

When it comes to girls however, the bigger tits, the prettier face, the firmer ***, is a huge factor on wether I would like to hang out with this person, Im sorry, it's the truth of the matter.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't see how befriending someone based on their looks is any better or worse than befriending someone because they're funny, for example. I mean, if you look at the kinds of things people become friends over, most of them are just as 'shallow' as looks. Some people become friends because they both like _antiques_ :eek . That sounds pretty stupid to someone like me who can't stand antiques, but why should I worry about what other people like in a friend? They probably think my interests are just as stupid.


----------



## VVhisper (May 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. People directly out of high school have a different perception than older people. I feel really old saying this, but a lot of my friends were similar in high school, and even I was to some degree, though I really tried not to be like that, I'd still make jokes sometimes about people's appearances. 

It just doesn't matter as much when you're older. I mean, I'm sure there's groups of people who still do that, but except for when I'm at school I'm usually around people in their late 20's and early 30's and they just seem to have more self esteem. And when they are more confident in themselves, they seem to be less critical of others. It's like when they stop picking out all the imperfections with themselves, they stop doing it to other people too. 

I don't know, maybe I'm just imagining it, but it really does seem like things do get better.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me if they're the types to belittle a socially awkward girl. I wish I knew where you went so I can avoid that place.


----------



## Orange Juices (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll go with the optimistic viewpoint on this. In my personal opinion, I would love to be friends with anyone, as long as they're a nice person. If you're just looking to be friends with somebody then looks shouldn't matter at all. That is coming from someone who is desperate for social interaction and will take any chance to get it, so I don't know how reliable my viewpoint is in practice, but it's a good enough judgement for me


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

A lot of it depends on your environment, different people value different things, it seems to me a lot of people value friendship on this website because of the issues we all face, so we understand better just how important friendship can be. A lot of these kids your talking about have grown up not understanding anything about friendship beyond the usefulness of it in climbing the social ladder.

Having grown up with a lot of eer... criminal elements, i learned to value loyal, reliable and strong people, regardless of all other factors. Its one of the few things im grateful for really. I found a place where i was accepted as i was and never had to hide my problems from my friends.

The superficial people will often change their minds once they go through a really hard time, because thats when you realise that all the good looking friends in the world are useless if no one is there to help you when your down.

Or you can look at it from another perspective, when i was at high school, i avoided people in general like the plague, did not get along with the 'popular' group at all, but i learned a few things from being friends with the rougher kids: These superficial, popular kids are not the top of the food chain, they just present that image, there are plenty of places they are too scared to show their faces and not everyone is interested in befriending them. So don't feel so intimidated or fearful of them, they just don't know any better.

Pity them.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Obviously these people are not beautiful, on the inside, they just lost all beauty they had on the outside to if they had any. I would not talk to any of them, tell the class straight up to not judge you because they don't even have good judgment, and tell them not to say anything stupid to you, even though all that they'd probably say would be stupid anyway. I'd say talk to none of them for the best.


----------

